# Personal medical insurance



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

Does anyone have just medical travel insurance? All the policies that we have had in the past cover things that we don't need such as delayed flights, baggage etc. and are getting expensive. All we want is medical cover for the passenger, as the driver is covered by the european breakdown policy.

Thanks

Jackie


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

You might try MoneySupermarket . Our daughter had the same issue ( not needing flight delay / baggage cover ) and she and her family found good value with a reputable company.

You can select what criteria you need...... wary of the fact that cheapest is not necessarily the best.


----------



## arturusuk (May 27, 2005)

For no frills medical insurance without the other bells and whistles. This extends your EHIC ---http://tinyurl.com/ml7ul2
Regards
BrianM


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Try your bank accounts - most premier accounts come with medical insurance as standard. Alliance have full travel cover regardless of age and without inspection - handy for the older motorhomers!


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Jackie,
Sorry for the delay in answering this post ( I was one member having difficulties renewing my MHF subscription on-line....eventually sorted on the phone...thanks !)

You may like to try www.citybonds.co.uk ...they offer a tailor made health insurance, all done on-line !!

We use them when we go to Morocco, and a 6 month cover for both of us costs £158.00, with pre-existing conditions being charged as extras...both of us have high blood pressure and we were each charged an extra £10...still very good value.(What is strange, is that you pay for the cover of the pre-existing conditions BEFORE you buy the actual insurance !) We do know that the cover works as a friend of ours had cause to use the repatriation when his wife had a brain aneurism while in Morocco.

I think you still are covered for luggage and all the stuff you don't really need, but you can set the value of the cover at its lowest so as to keep that part of the calculation down.

Best of luck with finding what you need.

Jenny


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Rainbow-Chasers said:


> Try your bank accounts - most premier accounts come with medical insurance as standard. Alliance have full travel cover regardless of age and without inspection - handy for the older motorhomers!


This is a good idea. I have a Lloyds Gold Current account and for free I get

Travel insurance for me and Mrs D
Mobile phone insurance
Basic breakdown cover (not for the MH and I have a separate policy for the cars)
Other stuff I cant remember

The only stipulataion is that you keep a minimum of I think £2000 in the account. As we go abroad several times a year its we must have saved a fortune over the years in not having to buy travel insurance. Putting it to the test for the first time as making a claim for £300 worth of emergency dentist work!


----------

